# Cannot Read Ticket Stub Info



## printman2000 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a trip that has not posted. I went to fill in the request for points form and realized the info they need is hardly legible on my ticket stubs.

I can sort of make out the ticket number, but very well may have gotten a number wrong. Do I have any recourse on this if it does not come through?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

Craig: Is the rez # readable? I had the same problem and they were able to fix it by using the rez #/the agent called up my record and found the trip, did an adjustment that way! Even if it isnt readable perhaps they can still find it by the date/train #/name(s) and adjust your point total! Hope it works for you!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 18, 2010)

There's also a thread around here that lays out the numbering scheme for the ticket numbers that you can use to fill in the gaps if the beginning of the number is cut off.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2010)

My first (and maybe second) number is always cut off. However, when you call up and tell then the reservation number and/or your date of travel and name there's usually no problem!


----------



## alanh (Jul 18, 2010)

The first three digits is the day the ticket was issued, 001=Jan. 1, 365=Dec. 31 (non-leap years). There's a table of day-of-year numbers here.

This is the date the ticket was printed, not the date of the original reservation.


----------



## printman2000 (Jul 22, 2010)

I called AGR and talked with someone with a accent that was very difficult to understand. I explained things and he ended up transferring me to a another lady. For some reason, she said nothing was coming up with the reservation number I gave her. I told her two other segments from the same reservation already posted, so she was able to look it up using one of those and found the missing segment.

She also pulled my wife and kids up and added the points to their accounts as well. All points we showing on the website within 10 minutes.


----------

